# "συνεπεία" ή "ως συνέπεια"



## ilias (Dec 13, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να διαβάσω τις απόψεις σας για την χρήση του λόγιου τύπου _συνεπεία _σε αντιδιαστολή με την συνήθη φράση _ως συνέπεια_.

Μία μικρή έρευνα στο διαδίκτυο φανερώνει ότι ο λόγιος τύπος (που προκύπτει από την δοτική του ουσιαστικού συνέπεια) εξακολουθεί να χρησιμοποιείται σε έγγραφου του κράτους, όπως π.χ. στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβέρνησης και σε διάφορους νόμους.

Θα ήθελα να ξέρω αν από φιλολογικής απόψεως εξακολουθεί να είναι ορθή η χρήση του "συνεπεία" ή θα πρέπει οριστικά να αντικατασταθεί στον λόγο μας από το "ως συνέπεια". Αποτελεί "γλωσσική παραμόρφωση" η χρήση σήμερα του "συνεπεία"; Τι πιστεύετε;


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 13, 2010)

συνεπεία; Δεν μου έτυχε να το ακούσω ποτέ μέσα στα ΝΕ και ελπίζω να παραμείνει έτσι.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 13, 2010)

Δεν θα με πείραζε να το διαβάσω σε μια εφημερίδα. Μόνο που φαίνεται ότι ο αυτόματος διορθωτής το μετατρέπει σε "συνέπεια", κι έτσι έχουμε το κωμικοτραγικό αποτέλεσμα αντί για "συνεπεία" ή "ως συνέπεια", να έχουμε σκέτο "συνέπεια".


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2010)

Το "συνεπεία" δεν το θεωρώ απλώς λόγιο τύπο αλλά αρχαΐζοντα και σε ορισμένα κείμενα θα τον έβρισκα αταίριαστο. Το "ως συνέπεια" το χρησιμοποιώ αλλά δεν μου αρέσει -μεταξύ άλλων, τα δύο σίγμα τρίβονται μεταξύ τους και ενοχλούν το αυτί. Δεδομένου ότι έχει αποδειχτεί πλέον πως το "ως" και το "σαν" είναι εναλλάξιμα, θα πρότεινα το "σαν συνέπεια" σε κείμενα όπου δεν είμαστε υποτελείς του πελάτη ή και το "σε συνέπεια".


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2010)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τον sarant για το 'σαν', και στο συμπέρασμα και στην αιτιολόγηση (ως και σαν διαφέρουν σε πολύ λιγότερες περιπτώσεις απ' ό,τι λέγεται, παρά τα όσα λέει ο Τζάρτζανος). Το ίδιο το συνεπεία, όμως, δε με ενοχλεί. Προφανώς όποιος το χρησιμοποιεί το έχει επιλέξει συνειδητά, και καθένας είναι ελεύθερος να έχει το ύφος που τον εκφράζει. Υπάρχει και το λόγω, και το αιτία, και άλλες τέτοιες δοτικές. Το 'σε συνέπεια', πάλι, προσωπικά δεν το χρησιμοποιώ· δεν μου κάθεται καλά.


----------



## ilias (Dec 13, 2010)

Καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για τις μέχρι τώρα απαντήσεις σας.

Προς Farofylakas:
_Δεν μου έτυχε να το ακούσω ποτέ μέσα στα ΝΕ_​ΝΕ = Νέα Ελληνικά, σωστά; 
Κι όμως, όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω ο τύπος _συνεπεία _απαντά σε έγγραφα του κράτους. Π.χ. εδώ (Υπουργείο Οικονομικών) http://www.taxheaven.gr/laws/circular/index/circular/1491 και εδώ (Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών) www.ypes.gr/UserFiles/f0ff9297-f516-40ff-a70e.../egiklios13_2008_1.doc , αλλά και στην επίσημη σελίδα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης εδώ http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2006:048:0011:0012:EL:PDF και εδώ http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-//EP//TEXT+WQ+P-2010-2504+0+DOC+XML+V0//EL
Επίσης τον ίδιο τύπο βρίσκει κανείς σε αναρίθμητα έγγραφα στο διαδίκτυο που σχετίζονται με την υγεία (π.χ. θάνατος συνεπεία ασφυξίας κλπ). 
Όλοι αυτοί οι συντάκτες σφάλουν; Ή απλώς έχουν "παραπλανηθεί" και εθιστεί στην χρήση του εν λόγω τύπου;

Προς sarant:
_Δεδομένου ότι έχει αποδειχτεί πλέον πως το "ως" και το "σαν" είναι εναλλάξιμα_​Με ενδιαφέρον θα διάβαζα κάποια παραπομπή για αυτή την απόδειξη. Ο λόγος είναι ότι μέχρι τώρα γνώριζα μόνο την άποψη του κ.Μπαμπινιώτη στο http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=114&artid=142476&dt=12/05/2002#ixzz0qMaC25PE όπου αναφέρει ως 10η "πιο ενοχλητική χρήση τής γλώσσας μας" την αντικατάσταση τού ως από το σαν σε όλες τις χρήσεις". 
Κάτι άσχετο. Έχει γούστο ο "sarant" να σχετίζεται με το www.sarantakos.com το οποίο "επισκέπτομαι" συχνά πυκνά για θέματα της γλώσσας μας;


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

ilias said:


> Έχει γούστο ο "sarant" να σχετίζεται με το www.sarantakos.com το οποίο "επισκέπτομαι" συχνά πυκνά για θέματα της γλώσσας μας;


Θες να πεις ότι δεν ξέρεις το http://sarantakos.wordpress.com; Αμ εσύ έχεις μείνει πολλά κεφάλαια πίσω! :)

Και ναι, ο ίδιος καλός κύριος είναι. Έχει πάει να μαζέψει τις αποδείξεις...

«Καλωσήρθες» είπαμε;


----------



## ilias (Dec 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> «Καλωσήρθες» είπαμε;


Καλώς σας βρήκα λοιπόν.



nickel said:


> Θες να πεις ότι δεν ξέρεις το http://sarantakos.wordpress.com; Αμ εσύ έχεις μείνει πολλά κεφάλαια πίσω! :)



Όχι, όχι, εντάξει το ξέρω και το http://sarantakos.wordpress.com. Απλώς "μου ήρθε" πιο βολικό να γράψω τον παλιό ιστότοπο.



nickel said:


> Και ναι, ο ίδιος καλός κύριος είναι. Έχει πάει να μαζέψει τις αποδείξεις...


Ωχ, ωχ.. Αφού λοιπόν πρόκειται για τον ίδιο, κρίνοντας απ' όσα έχω διαβάσει στο παρελθόν για οτιδήποτε σχετίζεται με τον κ.Μπαμπινιώτη, έχω την αίσθηση ότι η απάντηση θα είναι "καταιγιστική". Προσοχή όμως. Ούτε υπερασπιστής ούτε θαυμαστής είμαι του εν λόγω γλωσσολόγου. Απλώς μου αρέσει να "ψάχνω" διάφορα θέματα που αφορούν τη γλώσσα μας. Και έτσι έφθασα σε αυτόν τον ιστότοπο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

ilias said:


> έχω την αίσθηση ότι η απάντηση θα είναι "καταιγιστική"



Δες τι γράφει ο καθηγητής:
10. Την αντικατάσταση τού _ως_ από το _σαν_ σε όλες τις χρήσεις: _Μιλάει σαν ειδικός - Μιλάει ως ειδικός_. Οι χρήσεις αυτές διαφέρουν σημασιολογικά. Το «μιλάει ως ειδικός» σημαίνει ότι είναι πράγματι ειδικός, ενώ το «μιλάει σαν ειδικός» σημαίνει ότι μιλάει σαν να ήταν ειδικός, που δεν είναι.
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=114&artid=142476&dt=12/05/2002#ixzz17zDgK6kF​Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ειδικό νήμα για το _σαν_ και το _ως_, αλλά προς το παρόν να επισημάνω ότι και ο καθηγητής λέει «σε _όλες_ τις χρήσεις». Υπάρχει μια τάση να βάζουμε περισσότερα «σαν». Εγώ τους αλλάζω τα φώτα. Αλλά δεν βάζω «σαν» αν υπάρχει φόβος να παρεξηγηθώ. Στο παράδειγμα του καθηγητή αν βάλεις «σαν» πας γυρεύοντας να σε παρερμηνεύσουν. Περισσότερα όμως σε ειδικό νήμα, αν χρειαστεί.


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 13, 2010)

ilias said:


> Προς Farofylakas:
> _Δεν μου έτυχε να το ακούσω ποτέ μέσα στα ΝΕ_​ΝΕ = Νέα Ελληνικά, σωστά;
> Κι όμως, όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω ο τύπος _συνεπεία _απαντά σε έγγραφα του κράτους.



(ναι ΝΕ = Νέα Ελληνικά, ΑΕ = Αρχαία Ελληνικά ;) )

Όπως είπα, απλά εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω τύχει. Μήτε και μου τυχαίνει τόσο συχνά, πια, να ανατρέχω στην Εφημερίδα τής Κυβερνήσεως, στην οποία, τέλος πάντων, ας επιτρέψουμε μια δυο αρχαϊκούρες έτσι όπως αποτελεί ένα από τα πιο επίσημα έντυπα στην χώρα.

Όσο για το _ως _και το _σαν_, αληθινά ο διαχωρισμός όπως τον καταγράφουν οι Κλαίρης-Μπαμπινιώτης στην Γραμματική τους, έχω πειστεί πως είναι πλασματικός. 

Αφότου διάβασα την θέση τού Γιάννη Χάρη πριν καναδυό χρόνια, κάθομαι και παρακολουθώ στενά το φαινόμενο και η ανάλυσή του μοναχά επαληθεύεται. 

Νίκελ, αλήθεια θες να πιστέψω πως δεν υπάρχει ακόμα σχετικό νήμα εδώ στην Λεξιλογία;


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2010)

Farofylakas said:


> Νίκελ, αλήθεια θες να πιστέψω πως δεν υπάρχει ακόμα σχετικό νήμα εδώ στην Λεξιλογία;


Έψαξα τώρα. Και κατάλαβα γιατί δεν θυμάμαι. Γιατί είναι υπόσχεση που έδωσα πριν από δύο χρόνια καί. Και δεν την κράτησα. 
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=10684#post10684


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2010)

Εγώ ανάμεσα στο "συνεπεία" και το "ως συνέπεια" προτιμώ το "εξαιτίας".


----------



## sarant (Dec 13, 2010)

Αγαπητέ Ηλία, να επαναλάβω τα καλωσορίσματα. Όχι, δεν θα είμαι καταιγιστικός, αλλά θα επαναλάβω κάτι που μ' αρέσει να λέω, οι όμορφες διακρίσεις όμορφα καίγονται. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης και άλλοι προσπαθούν να κρατήσουν -με σωληνάκια- ζωντανή τη διάκριση αλλά τα ίδια τα κείμενα, τα ίδια τα κείμενά τους θα έλεγα, τούς διαψεύδουν συχνά. Και από τη δική μου πλευρά δεν έχω παρατηρήσει υπέρμετρη χρήση του "σαν", αντίθετα έχω δει το "ως" να επελαύνει _σαν_ οδοστρωτήρας στα γραφτά των "προσεκτικών ομιλητών", σε φράσεις όπως "την έπαθα *ως αγράμματος".

Προσωπικά, θεωρώ μεγαλύτερο λάθος το κακοβαλμένο ως από το κακοβαλμένο σαν, χρησιμοποιώ περισσότερο το "σαν" και μόνο σε πολύ λίγες περιπτώσεις (όπως αυτήν που παραθέτει ο Μπ. με το "μιλάει σαν ειδικός") θεωρώ ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα ίχνη διάκρισης (μέσα στ' αποκαΐδια).

Μια και ήδη είπα πολλά, αναφέρω απλώς επιγραμματικά ότι στο θέμα αυτό κάποτε θα ήθελα να συζητήσω όχι το ως-σαν (αυτό το έχω μέσα μου κατασταλαγμένο), αλλά α) το ομοιόπτωτο και β) αν πράγματι είναι λάθος να γράφουμε "θεωρώ ... ως/σαν".


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2010)

Για τη κατάχρηση του _ως_ (κυρίως λόγω επίδρασης του αγγλ. _as_, κττμά) τα λέμε πότε-πότε, όπως λ.χ. εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3263.


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2010)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι, ως προς το συνεπεία, συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα. Κι αυτό γιατί έχει το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα ότι δείχνει πως είναι δοτική, άρα επιρρηματοποιείται αβίαστα. Το ίδιο και το λόγω (που έχει βέβαια γίνει πολύ κοινό), έστω και μόνο οπτικά. Με ενοχλούν οι παγιωμένες δοτικές που δεν το δείχνουν, ούτε με καμπύλες ούτε με τόνους. Εκείνο το παρουσία π.χ. μου στέκεται στον λαιμό.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2010)

Τότε, Θέμη, δες κι εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=962.


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2010)

Ζάζουλα, χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που υπάρχουν κι άλλοι να μοιραζόμαστε κοινούς σεβντάδες.


----------



## ilias (Dec 13, 2010)

sarant said:


> Αγαπητέ Ηλία, να επαναλάβω τα καλωσορίσματα.


Με μεγάλη μου χαρά. Για φαντάσου.. Παλιός αναγνώστης του www.sarantakos.com (από την εποχή της σύστασης του σχετικού ιστοτόπου από τον κ.Χάρη με άρθρο του σΤΑ ΝΕΑ) αλλά καινούργιος συνομιλητής.


sarant said:


> οι όμορφες διακρίσεις όμορφα καίγονται


Να θεωρήσω κάθε ομοιότητα με το _Τα όμορφα χωριά όμορφα καίγονται_ του Srđan Dragojević εντελώς συμπτωματική; 



sarant said:


> Και από τη δική μου πλευρά δεν έχω παρατηρήσει υπέρμετρη χρήση του "σαν", αντίθετα έχω δει το "ως" να επελαύνει _σαν_ οδοστρωτήρας στα γραφτά των "προσεκτικών ομιλητών", σε φράσεις όπως "την έπαθα *ως αγράμματος".


Εγώ πάλι έχω την εντύπωση ότι στον προφορικό λόγο το "σαν" έχει επικρατήσει απολύτως επί του "ως", ασχέτως του περιεχομένου της φράσης στην οποία χρησιμοποιείται. Ωστόσο, σωστά νομίζω επισημαίνεις το γεγονός ότι οι "προσεκτικοί ομιλητές" (μάλλον θα βάλω και τον εαυτό μου σ'αυτούς, τουλάχιστον ως προς τις προθέσεις) πολλές φορές "την πατάνε".



sarant said:


> Μια και ήδη είπα πολλά, αναφέρω απλώς επιγραμματικά ότι στο θέμα αυτό κάποτε θα ήθελα να συζητήσω όχι το ως-σαν (αυτό το έχω μέσα μου κατασταλαγμένο), αλλά α) το ομοιόπτωτο και β) αν πράγματι είναι λάθος να γράφουμε "θεωρώ ... ως/σαν".


Ίσως στον γνωστό ιστότοπο; Με χαρά να το διαβάσω εκεί.

Φαίνεται λοιπόν ότι το θέμα εξαντλήθηκε, οπότε ας μου επιτραπεί να ομαδοποιήσω τις απαντήσεις για το αρχικό ερώτημα. Για να αυξήσω το "στατιστικό δείγμα" έχω προσθέσει και τις απαντήσεις από δύο ακόμα παρόμοιου περιεχομένου ιστοτόπους.

_Συνεπεία _ή _ως συνέπεια_;
Συμφωνούν με τη χρήση (του συνεπεία) γενικά: 2 (πρόκειται για τις απαντήσεις των άλλων ιστοτόπων: τυχαίο; δεν νομίζω :))
Συμφωνούν μόνο για χρήση στο γραπτό λόγο (εφημερίδες, κρατικά έγγραφα, κλπ): 4
Δεν συμφωνούν (αρχαΐζων τύπος, κλπ): 2
Ουδέν σχόλιο: 1

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.


----------



## Farofylakas (Dec 14, 2010)

Themis said:


> Με ενοχλούν οι παγιωμένες δοτικές που δεν το δείχνουν, ούτε με καμπύλες ούτε με τόνους. Εκείνο το παρουσία π.χ. μου στέκεται στον λαιμό.



Εγώ πάλι λέω πως δεν πρόκειται για δοτική, πια, αλλά για αιτιατική με κάπως χαλαρή σύνταξη, δηλ. με την δυνατότητα να παραληφθεί η πρόθεση. Έτσι λέμε "η εκδήλωση έγινε παρουσία τού πρωθυπουργού" ή "η εκδήλωση έγινε με παρουσία τού πρωθυπουργού" (γκουγκλίστε "με παρουσία του").

Ήταν δοτική, είναι αιτιατική.


----------



## Themis (Dec 14, 2010)

Φαροφύλακα, διαφωνώ. Η παγιωμένη έκφραση με τη δοτική "μεταφράστηκε" σε εμπρόθετη αιτιατική, ουδεμία αντίρρηση. Αλλά η παγιωμένη δοτική δεν είναι αιτιατική. Δοτική είναι, και απλώς μπορεί να λειτουργήσει επιρρηματικά στη σημερινή γλώσσα και, τελικά, να _γίνει _επίρρημα (ή κατ' άλλους πρόθεση), όπως το "ενώπιον".


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2010)

Μέτρα με με τους... άλλους: _παρουσία, συνεπεία, λόγω_ — προθέσεις.


----------



## Themis (Dec 14, 2010)

Λογικά, δεν έχω καμία αντίρρηση. Πρακτικά, έχω εγκαταλείψει το σπορ του προσδιορισμού του φύλου αυτών των λέξεων από τότε που διαπίστωσα ότι, όσες γραμματικές και λεξικά ανοίγεις, τόσες απόψεις βρίσκεις.


----------

